# CPC, CPC-I Seeking Risk Adjustment Audit Opportunity



## lauramstorrs (Jul 7, 2011)

With 3 years experience in Risk Adjustment Chart reviews and data mining, I am interested in a position where I can work from home with some travel opportunities and training other coders in Risk Adjustment. I also have 7 years experience in coding dermatology, medical oncology, chemotherapy, general surgery and family practice including abstracting E/M documentation.


----------

